# fish mount



## dtwaterfowler (Jul 14, 2009)

im looking for a good taxi. around the west branch area to do some fish i have. ive looked at a couple different places and they arent even close to being good. ive got a bluegill and a walleye to take in. 

thanks for any input.


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

Im sure there might be someone closer that does good work, but if you have troubles theres a guy a ways south and east of you. Timberline Taxidermy Art. From Mayville MI. does great fish. pm me if you want his contact number if your up for a drive.


----------

